# tested early and faint line. help



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello

please can someone help me. i am going totally crazy here.

i am on my 2WW. i had two 8 cells embies transfer back 12 days ago. so today i am 12 days since transfer. my test day is on friday, 2 days to go. but on monday when i was 10 days since transfer i did a first response pregnancy test and it came up faint positive. but you didnt had to struggle to see it at all. it was clear but was faint. so i though i will leave it until today (wednesday) to test again. so test this morning and it show positive but fainter line than monday one.  

Have anyone experience this before? i am going out of my mind. i just want friday to come quick. please anyone advise me.

thank you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi shozie, the only way to be certain is to get your bloods done with the doctor or clinic.  WAs the hpt the same make as the first one?  I wish you all the luck hun


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

yes htp was the same. first response. i wanted to do a blood test but clinic are closed on my test day and following day. so it will not be until sunday now to get a blood test. and i cannot go there tomorrow as i have to work all day tomorrow. i feel so hopeless.

thank you Mic


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Was it your first pee of the day?  A line is a good sign hun, try another test a different make.  What about a digital one, this might put relax you a little and then do bloods after xmas


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

the first one was a afternoon test and today was the first morning test. it so confusing


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

If you are comparing the tests, the first one might have got darker.  They say not to read them after 10 mins.  I think a line is a line hun, i'm not going to say relax because i didn't but just keep testing.  Sorry i can't be of more help


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

the first one showed up straight away i was so convinced that was a BFP. you could see the line from reading it off the table without picking it up. and today one is fainter. you have to pick it up. but not hard to see. it just the fact it was fainter than monday one. if it stay thesame like monday i will not be worrying like i am now.

thank you so much Mic. just been here to offer your moral support is enough. thank you hun.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope it gets darker for you hun, will you keep me informed


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

yes of course.  thanks


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Shozie
Oh my god you sound exacty like me!  I have just been through the self same thing with first response tests.  Anyway, its easier if you read my diary - the link is in my signature at the bottom of this post.  To cut a long story short, 3 very faint First Response results, Tuesday faint, Wed thought it was a bit fainter, today did clearblue digital and it came up Pregnant!!

Good luck to you honey - my advice - don't lose hope and hang on in there!!!  We too cant get Hcg levels tested yet due to Xmas - its so frustrating!

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## s1165 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi

My Doctor told me categorically not to try and guess your HCG levels by the HPTS as they arent there for that, just know that something has happened and you are pregnant and get a blood test done as soon as you can.

Hope that helps, it helped me - I turned up at his surgery with all my tests!!

Good luck and fingers crossed

xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you all very much

I tested again on my test day which was yesterday (xmas day) using first response and got a faint positive but it was a bit darker than all the other test. so i was happy

However today i though i will get a digital clearblue but it said 'not pregnant' which was a bit sad. so again i am a bit confused. 

Do anyone know if taking Pregnacare conception tablet could affect the test? as since start taking pregnacare tablet my urine colour has as changed to a dark yellow. so i am wondering if that might affect the dye in the pregnancy test kit, making the line show lighter than the control line.

anyway i am thinking of going to A&I to get a blood test as my clinic are closed until Tuesday. but i dont want to be seen as wasting the hospital staff time.


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Shozie, 

taking Pregnacare will definitely not affect the HPT result.

First Response are more sensitive than the digital tests, so I would recommend you test again in the morning with another FR test and see if you have a line and take it from there. I dont think A&E would be very happy with you for going there to get a HCG test done. However, it would be useful to have a HCG test done on Tuesday when your clinic opens, if you dont know for definite from your HPT test by then.

Good luck

Cozy


----------



## joscrivs (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi girls just looking at all the posts on FF and saw this one and just wondered how SHOZIE is any news on the bfp and the tests did the line get darker.x.


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm also curious how this story ended. 

Shozie - what happened? Are you ok?!

Did anyone on this thread know?

Portia


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello 

sorry i hadn't reply since last year. terrible of me 

i did had the blood test on that tuesday and it confirmed a very low hcg level. Doctor told us it must have been a chemical pregnancy and to stop all the medication. but funnily AF arrived fully that day.

However i am allright and moving ahead. we still got 9 embies in the freezer, 2 which are blastocyst stage. I am confident those will bring as a BFP. We are going to try again in summer as i have just started uni and need to concentrate on my nursing degree at the moment. Fertility has taken so much of our lives and we just need to step back a bit.

thank you to all of you for your support during my difficult times and i wish you all the best for this year.


----------

